

Personal Time Capsule - swanson
http://swanson.github.com/blog/2012/12/10/personal-time-capsule.html

======
mcherm
Matt is much younger than I am. I would love to see "time capsules" of my
earliest programming efforts, but they were many years and many systems ago,
and I no longer have the source.* Something like Github did not exist when I
began programming.

* - with the notable exception of a couple of things that I printed out on paper. Things stored electronically are now inaccessible on 5.25" floppy disks stuck somewhere in my attic. But a few things printed out on paper still survive.

------
sc68cal
I've done the same - I have a Java program that I did for a university course
in 2008. It's probably the ugliest thing ever, but it has sentimental value.

<https://github.com/sc68cal/Java-Distributed-Hash-Cracker>

------
prezjordan
I love looking back at the crummy things I've made[0]. It's the best way to
see just how much you've learned. Not only the overall quality of the product,
but little things, like refactoring abilities, readability, and following
convention.

Sidenote: Aperture science logo? EDIT: WOW, Portal came out 5 years ago?!

[0]: <http://jscal.es/2012/10/12/you-oughta-be-ashamed/>

------
carlob
I came here looking for an open source version of Apple's TimeCapsule. I left
felling old: when I started writing my own code github didn't even exist!

~~~
worldsayshi
It might be that the author uploaded it past creation. But then again, it's
written in python - which AFAIK became popular fairly recently.

------
chimeracoder
A while back I created a script that reminds you about projects that you
committed to some predefined period of time ago - a bit like Timehop[1], but
for git commits. I've found it fun to see how my code (and my project
interests!) have changed over time.

[1]<http://timehop.com/>

